# Do you eat well?



## Medic

I have been going to gym for about 4 months ive noticed eating healthy is some times cheaper and obviously helthy way to live. 

I know some foods are hard to prepare quickly, you can make food the night before. 

Snacks are simple, fruits, nuts & salads

Main meals grilled chicken baked, potatoes, boiled eggs, oats.

If you eat these you will feel better and also these are high energy foods. 

Try it out. This is a pic of Ronnie Coleman a police man.Obviously he also trains and is on supps (Whey). Another good product is Nitrox tabs, this is very good to keep you awake on long shifts.


----------



## marineman

I'm on a very strict see food diet. If I see food, I eat it. That picture of ronnie coleman sure did jack me up to go find a needle though


----------



## Medic

HAHA im talking natural here lol. He is ummm not so natural but eats like an animal summing like 1kg or grilled chicken just for lunch.


----------



## EMTCop86

Haha cheaper? Are you kidding? Ever since I started eating healthier with more fruits and veg my grocery bill has gone up!


----------



## Medic

No I found that veg is cheaper than chips(grow our own and buy excess), choc etc. It depends what it is your eating, chicken is much cheaper than my read meats, R30 for 4 breasts compared to R100 for 300g stake. If you buy a bottle of coke R15 and fruit juice is R15.Water is free from a tap. Apples and oranges are about R2 ea and buy packs of 8.R16. Brown rise is cheaper than White.


----------



## daedalus

You mean like Carl's Jr and In n Out?
Everyday?

Cause thats how I eat at work
:sad:


----------



## Sapphyre

Heh, I actually eat better at work than I do at home...But, maybe that's cause I work nights, not many choices to walk into at 3am


----------



## KEVD18

this picture taken shortly after i got into ems:






so ive never been a small guy.

this picture was taken a year ago, 4 years ish on the job:





thats a good fourty pound difference anyway.

they dont call it the ems diet for nothing


----------



## Second

yea I'm on the see food diet too but i weigh about 165 lbs 5'11"


----------



## Medic9

Since working full time in EMS I have slowly put on a _few pounds. I have found it very hard to eat regularly and healthy. Yesterday my day started with an interfacility txp at 5 am. On the way back I grabbed a med coffee and two donuts from Dunkin Donuts. I didn't get to eat again until 1800 that night between E-calls. Got to swallow (tasted it later) a southern style chicken sandwich and a few sips of sweet tea. 

Sitting down to eat = emergency call. EVERY time_


----------



## NJN

I only eat at the finest restaurants, One of them is a castle that is white, another is run by this wonderful chef her name is Wendy, when i am in the mood for scottish i go to McDonald's, and then if i want poultry i go to a nice little place where the recipe was created by a Colonel. Recently i've been on leave, the EMS diet is true, i lost 10 lbs (4.5 kg), that will change


----------



## imurphy

*Warning: Not good advise!!*

I agree with Kev. People DO put on weight working in EMS. Remember we do have a lot of time sitting on our asses!

I have actually LOST weight since I joined the service. This is from a number of reasons including:

1. I drink a lot of coffee. And that seems to fill me up so I don't feel hungry, and usually get by fine on 1 meal a day. As I said above, not good advice, but I've been like that for 4 years with no ill effects!

2. When I eat, the hospitals usually do good meals in the canteens

and the number 1 reason EMT's lose weight.....

Well, on our wages we can't afford to eat esp at rent week!!


----------



## KEVD18

ive been out of work for almost a year. very little fast food, lots and lots of home cooked meals. i cook every day. i use things like real butter(lots of it) heavy cream, bacon, beef thats only 75% lean, bread, pasta potatoes etc etc etc. i eat pretty well. i actually eat more when im not working than when i am. 

in the last year, using the above "method", i have *lost* almost thirty pounds with zero effort whatsoever. no gym, no jogging, no counting points. i actually reduced my activity level and lost weight. all i changed was no fast food, no 8 trips to the coffee shop a day, no moutain dew and fritos from the er vending machine. just actual food.

call it bs, call it a myth, call it weak will power, i dont care what you call it. the ems "diet" is legit.


----------



## traumateam1

Always fresh.. Always Tim Hortons.   Kinda catchy tune anyways.


----------



## Medic

1 of the biggest person muscle wise i ever saw was a Flightmedic, between calls he would do weights. He was HUGE. Also my gym is across the road from a fire station so the ff come to the gym often. They are also quite big.


----------



## marineman

KEVD18 said:


> ive been out of work for almost a year. very little fast food, lots and lots of home cooked meals. i cook every day. i use things like real butter(lots of it) heavy cream, bacon, beef thats only 75% lean, bread, pasta potatoes etc etc etc. i eat pretty well. i actually eat more when im not working than when i am.



Where do you find 75% lean? I live in cow country USA and the best I can find is 80% lean. I love me some good 'ole fattening cow. Just sent one to slaughter today so we'll be eating good soon.


----------



## DT4EMS

I don't eat as healthy as I wish I could. With 3 kids still at home and trying to survive on a cops salary purchasing "healthy" is not as easy as I wish it could be.

Since I pack my lunch for work........ french fries and burgers are a non-issue with me.

And I have to comment on Ronnie Coleman........ luv the guy.......... but he is a pro-bodybuilder. There are sperate competitions completely for "Natural" and guys like Ronnie. There is usually about 100lbs in weight difference between the two. 

The reason............. juice............ and it's not grape or apple......... it doesn't come in a cup either 

Spend some real time in a gym and you will know who your "juicers" are. It doesn't' take long to notice the guy that is 506 and weighs 250 sporting a 6-pack and a 450lb bench. 
Kip


----------



## abriggs

I usually eat pretty healthy, and I go to the gym regularly, but I did that before getting into EMS, so it wasn't as hard...


----------



## phabib

I was going to say I've gotten better but I'm eating Mike and Ikes for breakfast. 


I guess the answer is no.


----------



## gillysaurus

No, I don't. I chalk it up to being a college student, though, more than I blame it on EMS. Though EMS definitely doesn't help.

My diet consists mostly of Fruit Loops and pizza from Little Ceasar's. I try not to drink coffee or go out to fast food more than twice a week, but my willpower is very little when it comes to Starbucks and Happy Meals ^_^

In a fit of guilt, I decided to start swimming a couple times a week. It's working really well and is a great stress reliever, but I'm pretty sure my diet isn't going to make any drastic change for the healthier any time soon.


----------



## jochi1543

I've put on like 10 lbs in the last 2 months (2 of them in school, 1 also working FT). My major downfalls are eating out of boredom (work takes care of that) and from stress (thank school for that one). I also have this weird thing where I find it hard to eat healthy unless I work out. Unfortunately, there is no gym in town where I work. There's a pathetic excuse for a gym at the oil patch camp a few minutes away, with no TV or music (and I can't listen to my iPod because I might miss a call). In -40 weather with a foot of snow, I'm not exactly burning with desire to go there and have 300 sweaty nasty men stare at me in complete silence while I'm on the elliptical.h34r:

On school days, I try to make it to the gym at least once on the 4 days I'm in class (ideally twice), but that means that 2 out of the 3 evenings I spend at home are almost entirely dedicated to that. Considering I have no days off at all right now, it's awfully tempting not to go.

I've made a compromise with myself to try and not GAIN any more weight until school's done in late January. I can focus on actually losing it later. I'm also thinking of buying a used elliptical or something for work, so I can work out here without having to venture outside into the Arctic. The challenge is finding one that will fit into my compact car...:wacko:


----------



## JonTullos

I sure don't eat "right".  However, I've discovered that if I go to the gym regularly I do alright as long as I do a bunch of cardio in addition to weights.  

Hardee's is a weakness.  I've braved the monster burger... three times.  A friend of mine claims that he got chest pains while watching me eat it. LOL


----------



## el Murpharino

It's not that difficult to eat right, and anyone that says it's tough is full of it, though it may not be as tasty as a monster burger, fries, and a jumbo coke.  The night before you work, or the morning of work, make some turkey sandwiches on whole wheat bread, throw in a ziploc bag of celery and a small jar of peanut butter for a snack, maybe some dried fruits or bring a few apples...for example.  If you're really concerned about it, make your meals the night before - brown rice, chicken breasts, vegetables, fruits, lean meats, tuna fish....there are plenty of options out there.  Laziness and excuses are the easy way out.


----------



## Hal9000

el Murpharino said:


> It's not that difficult to eat right, and anyone that says it's tough is full of it, though it may not be as tasty as a monster burger, fries, and a jumbo coke.  The night before you work, or the morning of work, make some turkey sandwiches on whole wheat bread, throw in a ziploc bag of celery and a small jar of peanut butter for a snack, maybe some dried fruits or bring a few apples...for example.  If you're really concerned about it, make your meals the night before - brown rice, chicken breasts, vegetables, fruits, lean meats, tuna fish....there are plenty of options out there.  Laziness and excuses are the easy way out.



I always make food the day before.  If I get really pressed and for some reason can't bring food to work, I make some extra time and grab some sandwiches on the way in.  I rarely "have" to eat fast food.  Personally, homemade is better anyway.


----------



## BossyCow

traumateam1 said:


> Always fresh.. Always Tim Hortons.   Kinda catchy tune anyways.



When I read that I heard the tune in my head.. lol 

I stock my husband's food locker at work with canned soups. Nice easy quickly prepared meal for those crazy shifts when there isn't time to fix a meal. It's possible to find them with decent ingredients and low sodium/fat content. I stick to the Amy's Organics brand. 

Now, if I could just get them to put a lock on the food buffet in the ER break room, cookies, chips, candy bowls, pot lucks for EVERYONE'S birthday/anniversary/promotion etc. Its not fair to leave that stuff out where the ambulance crews have to smell it while writing our reports.


----------



## Tatum

I eat a lot of pilot bread and fruity pebbles.


----------



## BossyCow

I've done it! We have tossed the large candy bowl from the fire station!


----------



## NebraskanPrincess

I'm vegetarian   And so long as I bring my bag of carrot sticks and avoid the fast food places, I'm golden.  It helps that my gallbladder was taken out awhile ago as it makes me intolerant of greasy foods.  Chinese food is my weakness.  I'm working on the saying no of that


----------



## Sasha

I ate terribly while working! There were days that I bought a big bag of skittles at the 711 and that was breakfast, lunch, and dinner because we were always busy and ran over our shift! Sometimes I skipped eating all together because I was just too irate or tired after work and then there was a week where I had taco bell or Tijuana Flats every day for dinner because it was quick and easy and I suck at cooking.

Now that I'm not working I can and have eaten a lot better.


----------



## fortsmithman

I try to eat healthy.  Sometimes I do and sometimes it's a bag of nachos.


----------



## BossyCow

NebraskanPrincess said:


> I'm vegetarian   And so long as I bring my bag of carrot sticks and avoid the fast food places, I'm golden.  It helps that my gallbladder was taken out awhile ago as it makes me intolerant of greasy foods.  Chinese food is my weakness.  I'm working on the saying no of that



Also vegetarian, one of my favorite pick-me-ups is Miso Cups. Miso broth sometimes with a bit of flavoring dehydrated. Just add to hot water ... very tasty and amazingly filling.

Chinese food can be okay if you find one that goes easy on the oil and sugar.


----------



## Medresponse44

I usually like to eat food that I have made because I know what is in it, and not processed foods or fast foods.


----------



## Fredoman

el Murpharino said:


> It's not that difficult to eat right, and anyone that says it's tough is full of it, though it may not be as tasty as a monster burger, fries, and a jumbo coke.  The night before you work, or the morning of work, make some turkey sandwiches on whole wheat bread, throw in a ziploc bag of celery and a small jar of peanut butter for a snack, maybe some dried fruits or bring a few apples...for example.  If you're really concerned about it, make your meals the night before - brown rice, chicken breasts, vegetables, fruits, lean meats, tuna fish....there are plenty of options out there.  Laziness and excuses are the easy way out.



I agree, in the past I was quite a heavy set person. I went from a flabby 285 to a solid 205. Some things you just have to learn to do... Brush your teeth, take a shower, put your socks on, go to work, working out and eating correctly should be at the top of the list.


----------



## WarDance

I'm not eating well right now because I'm in race training limbo but once my marathon training starts I will be starting a new diet.  

15-20% protein, at least 50-55% carb, 30% fats.  I'm increasing my carbs but I'm going to focus on getting in good ones...not stuff like white bread!  I might as well just start buying bags of horse feed.  It's got about the right balence of everything!


----------



## FTRPO

I bet that would make you run further wardance.


----------



## WarDance

FTRPO said:


> I bet that would make you run further wardance.



What?  Eating horse feed or following that diet?  If I'm going to be that strict I'd better run pretty darn fast for a long time!


----------



## LucidResq

BossyCow said:


> I've done it! We have tossed the large candy bowl from the fire station!



Can I have it please? 

Candy-addicted college student who works as medical assistant in an insanely busy OB GYN clinic that is constantly having huge lunches catered by drug reps. 

My diet sucks but my input doesn't exceed my output, so I'm not gaining weight. However, I get very few fruits and veggies and my eating schedule is extremely erratic except for breakfast. The good news is, my diet is very low in red meat, saturated fat, cholesterol, etc.


----------



## HatchetHarry

Since going to the fire academy I have definitely started eating well.  I have always found fast food to be absolutely disgusting but my diet during college consisted of microwave food, pizza, BBQ, and of course beer lol so it was anything but healthy.  Ive since revamped my diet with oatmeal, eggs, whey protein, lean meats, broccoli(only veggie I eat), sweet potatoes or other complex carbs, and fruit.  I do have a cheat meal once in awhile thats usually a meatball sub on whole wheat, chicken wings, or BBQ.


----------



## EmsPrincess*

I eat very healthy. Salmon like three times a week, cottage cheese, nuts (lots of nuts), fruit, and broccoli like crazy. Only whole grains. My kids eat the same except on pizza night...lol...never met a piece of pizza I didn't like.


----------



## Meursault

I'm on the Moonshiner Diet:
"I'll eat when I'm hungry, I'll drink when I'm dry, and the moonshine don't kill me, I live 'til I die."

Actually, I have no idea what my eating habits are, because they're incredibly erratic. It seems to work out alright, in that I'm not malnourished or gaining weight, but I'd like to at least know how I'm eating and to do something about that horrible college-student sweet tooth.


----------



## apagea99

I eat mostly healthy. The wife and I cook pretty much everything from scratch to avoid a lot of the added garbage you get in processed foods. About 2-3 times a month I get a huge craving for something horrible and I go eat it (Chinese buffet, Mexican food, Italian, Baskin Robins). You gotta have a bit of fun with your food


----------



## curt

As a medic student, I've got to say that I'm not particularly successful at eating healthy, though I think I've found some good ways to side-step it a little. If you always go out somewhere, then one good way to dodge about 20 teaspoons of sugar, enough caffeine to kill a small horse, and several hundred calories is to pass on the soda altogether and order a bottled water instead. Another good way- at least, if you can get people at the drive-thru that actually listen- is to request your sandwiches without the mayo, sauces, etc on them and save yourself from a supermassive MI down the road. Another way to success is to avoid breaded foods, since that breading soaks up gallons of grease (they probably would've resolved the Exxon-Valdez incident a lot faster if they'd just thrown some breading out there). 

 Also, I've taken up the habit of doing enough weight training to burn into my glycogen stores (about 30 mins of weight-training) and then walking at a solid 3 mph for 90 to 120 minutes in my spare time. Haven't seen any weight loss yet, but I've just started. At least I feel noticably better.


----------



## WarDance

curt said:


> As a medic student, I've got to say that I'm not particularly successful at eating healthy, though I think I've found some good ways to side-step it a little. If you always go out somewhere, then one good way to dodge about 20 teaspoons of sugar, enough caffeine to kill a small horse, and several hundred calories is to pass on the soda altogether and order a bottled water instead. Another good way- at least, if you can get people at the drive-thru that actually listen- is to request your sandwiches without the mayo, sauces, etc on them and save yourself from a supermassive MI down the road. Another way to success is to avoid breaded foods, since that breading soaks up gallons of grease (they probably would've resolved the Exxon-Valdez incident a lot faster if they'd just thrown some breading out there).
> 
> Also, I've taken up the habit of doing enough weight training to burn into my glycogen stores (about 30 mins of weight-training) and then walking at a solid 3 mph for 90 to 120 minutes in my spare time. Haven't seen any weight loss yet, but I've just started. At least I feel noticably better.



The best way I've found to eat healthy (as a busy college student) is to make lots of something healthy in advance.  Since I'm a runner healthy equals lots of different pasta dishes.  Right now I have some lasagna made with lean turkey and spinach for when I need some food fast.  Having something healthy made and easily accessible keeps you from making those desperate taco bell runs....


----------



## FTRPO

My diet is quite similar to HatchetHarry's, egg whites, chicken breast, oats, sweet potatoes, asparagus, fish, nuts, and any good proteins. Of course there is usually a day a week where you just eat what you want. I have learned you can pretty much eat your face off as long as your lifting weights and getting some decent cardio. Weightlifting requires a lot of calories to restore what you have lost. Also when your in a pinch having a protein shake pre mixed is always a life saver when you cant seem to get a meal in just slam a shake and your good for about an hour. Sams club around me has a 5 pound bag of protein which is about 72 servings for I think 27 dollars so it is very cheap to do. Eating healthy is guaranteed to make you feel better.


----------



## NEMed2

I generally make all the food I eat, which means it's a huge pain when I get home at 12am, need to be up at 6 & need to finish cleaning the house, put away the laundry, yadda yadda yadda. But otherwise, it's significantly cheaper & much better for you.  I've been on South Beach since before it was the new fad & then the passed fad, & lost over 60 lbs.

That doesn't mean I don't occasionally splurge at 3am coming back from a transport, but really, what's a spicy chicken burger between co-workers anyway?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

On Ambulance:  My diet consisted of 80% Sonics (becasue we got 50% off if we were in uniform) and 20% whatever my partener begged for that day.  I gained weight.  :blush:

As the EMT Supervisor for the Snow Park:  We got all food free from teh kitchen.  But the menu consisted of Hamburgers, Hot Dogs, Fried Chicken Sandwiches, and my favorite NACHOS!  I would have gained weight if it weren't for teh hours of trudging through snow.  i actually lose 10-15 pounds a season, no thanks to the food.  <_<

On Search and Rescue:  Traditionally you would think that we would be eating mostly trail mix and MRE type foods.  This is true on the multiday wilderness searches.  But for the short searches, rope rescues, swiftwater rescues, and dive calls we are typically near the roadways and our deputies see to it that we get lunches "dispatched" out to us.  And when we are done, we all head over to the closest restaurant for a county-provided meal (pizza, stake, sea food, whatever we feel like).  So while the physical nature of SAR means I must stay in some amount of good health, the amount of food teh county brings us measn that we often get back to the SAR cache a little heavier then when we left.  :sad:


----------



## coledexter1920

I am on a baby diet food and strictly following this diet plan.   You know I will do anything to reduce my weight. Do you have any information on hcg products. Do you have anything to hide stretch marks caused by over weight issues.


----------



## gamma

Here's a list of well round diet ..


----------



## Feliks

yes ....
i eat well .....


----------



## Pneumothorax

I just ate an entire can of Pringles. Lol! 

I blame my crap diet on being a full time student. & the weather. & my work schedule.


I eat when I can & whatever I can lol which isn't usually often or much.

Once I graduate it'll be better. I can get back to running 3miles a day & eating balanced meals lol


----------



## Steveb

Short answer NO 
Long answer to long.


----------



## thomasmite996

I eat less fat and cholesterol foods items.
Because I don't want to become over weight or fat,
I eat fresh fruits and boiled vegetables,
Drink juice after every 2 hours to maintain energy level...


----------



## Aidey

So all the calories you cut by reducing your fat intake you make up by drinking juice?


----------



## Anthony7994

Recently, (in the last two weeks) I've started eating healthy on three meals a day. I'd rather eat small healthy meals throughout, buy can't argue with that being active duty Army. But, I've already lost noticeable weight and I feel much better all the time. Plus, now when I eat something a little unhealthy to "treat myself" I just feel gross. Never thought I would eat healthy, but I'm glad I started the change. And, surprisingly, it's hard as hell to eat healthy at military DFACs!


----------



## EMSpursuit

Yup fruit in the morning puts you on the right track I have found.  Bringing your food to your EMS job is the ONLY way to stay healthy...otherwise to hectic to try to eat healthy.


----------



## Pneumothorax

thomasmite996 said:


> I eat less fat and cholesterol foods items.
> Because I don't want to become over weight or fat,
> I eat fresh fruits and boiled vegetables,
> Drink juice after every 2 hours to maintain energy level...



Juice is very high in sugar. Evntually that q2 sugar will turn to fat


----------



## dawgsfan11

I try to bring some fruit with me to eat and try to avoid fast food, i know its hard.


----------



## MedicBender

I eat a lot of fruit. Pineapples, mangos, melons, bananas, and apples mostly. They are very cheap and pretty filling. My co-workers give me :censored::censored::censored::censored: because my favorite meal is a whole pineapple and maybe a peach or two. I try to add in veggies when I can. Maybe carrots, sometimes spinach.


----------



## NYemt13

I do eat well. I try and eat proper portion sizes. This is KEY. This way, I can have my cake AND eat it 

lean protein, fruits and veggies, etc. I still enjoy the sweets, especially dark chocolate! (Darker is better.) I recommend this to anyone with high blood pressure. A couple pieces of dark chocolate a day (60%+ cacao) is good!

I also exercise 6 days a week. 30-50 minutes of strength training, 30-40 minutes of cardio. One of those days is strictly cardio, at 45-60 minutes. Each day is a different muscle group (arms, back, legs, abs, and one day to touch up on specific muscles I want to work on).

I manage to balance school, job (non-EMS related), EMS activities, and a social life. (Priority listed in that order). I'm a biochemistry major. So yes it is possible to manage all of that 

Healthier body = Happier body. Happier body = better work performance. Anyone looking for advice on how to live healthier, and incorporate healthy activity and diet into a busy lifestyle, feel free to PM me  (My girlfriend is a dietetic technician, and in school to become a registered dietician. Having her around sure does help with eating and living healthy!)


----------



## VFlutter

Tuna, tuna and more tuna. Lots of protein with few calories plus super easy to eat. Just open the can and go. If you can't stand the fishy taste try the albacore (white) it tastes a lot better, or smother it in hot sauce


----------



## Tolstoy

I usually "try" to eat healthy. No fast food or anything. But I'm a vegetarian for the most part, so I have a hard time feeling full and therefore eat too many rice cakes . I went on a Paleo/Low-carb diet for a few months and lost 40lbs. Not sure how I did it since I can't seem to eat meat anymore :wacko:


----------



## daughteroftheking

I stick to lots of fruits and veggies...fast food is way more expensive in the long run, and healthy foods will make you feel absolutely wonderful!


----------

